# Goats LOVE Watermelon!!



## DonnaBelle (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Picked up a big beautiful watermelon yesterday. DH always cuts them up and he said he bet the goats would love some cold watermelon rind bits for treats.

He cut up the whole watermelon rind into bite size pieces and this am I took a bowl full out to the herd.

Well, to say they like them is really understatement!!

Everyone that wanted some got a bite, and I can tell, it's a hit. 

We are having a cool morning, 96 degrees at 11:30 this am.

Of course, 105 this afternoon at 5:00.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

have you ever seen or had pickled water melon rind?  I hear it does wonders for the labido.  That is what I heard anyway on a news report one time.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 29, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha.

My libido has been called off due to hot weather!!!

I don't think pickeled watermelon rind, although delicious, is going to make a bit of difference!!

I will however, keep an eye on the goats to see if they get amorous.  

You made me laugh out loud though..... I needed that!!

Down south where I'm from, we have pickeled green tomatoes, pickeled watermelon rind, pickeled jalapeno peppers, we pickle anything that stands still long enough we kin catch it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jul 29, 2011)

Watermelon rind is a favorite for all my critters!  The dogs get a bit...all the poultry...the goats...the horses...the llama...the pig...YUMMY for them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 29, 2011)

I love pickled everything, so you can imagine my interest when I saw a news report on watermelon.  Pickled green beans, pickled green cherry tomatoes. Oh, don't forget pickled esparagus, one of my favorites. and great in a little mix drink. 

Glad to brighten your day. I am in kind of a bad mood myself, so cheering you up, helped me feel a little bit better.


----------



## elevan (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to pickle zucchini for my grandpa.  He'd eat it by the jarful


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2011)

My goats must be weird....they wouldn't even touch it.


----------



## elevan (Jul 30, 2011)

Mango said:
			
		

> My goats must be weird....they wouldn't even touch it.




Everyone told me that goats love raisins and my goats won't touch them  

Just like humans...individual tastes may vary.


----------

